# Stood up for Myself



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello guys. So I did something I am really proud of. I was talking to the is guy on the phone who I work with and he said "you're very, very introverted." And I answered "no I'm not, you don't know me outside of work." I am so proud of myself!!! In the past I would have just went along with whatever he said and nodded my head like an idiot. I' m not gonna take any crap from this guy who "likes" me anymore. :clap


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm really happy for you! It feels great, doesn't it? :clap


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

That's great! Awesome response.


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats great Mae West! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

wonderful!!you give me hope! =D


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

Was he saying it to be an *******?


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Woo! Good for u!  And wait, he 'likes' you?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ohhh, i like that response. good for you!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job! :yes


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Handled like a pro.
Good job


----------



## mojo (Nov 6, 2010)

That was a great response! 
Might have to use that one sometime...


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Balloons said:


> Was he saying it to be an *******?


Not really. But I know he seems to respect extroverts more than introverts so I guess it could be viewed as an insult. But I don't tolerate other people telling me who I am, especially people who only know me from work. We all have many sides to ourselves and I refuse to be put in a box:b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah!!! Way to go! :clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Update on this thread. I went out with the same guy the other night and we were talking about people we work with and he said "you and this guy I know will probably work together but you're both quiet so you probably won't talk to each other." So I said "I actually talk a lot to the people I work with on my shift." (we work on different shifts) I think I'm really getting the hang of not accpeting "you're quiet" as an acceptable comment from other people. There is hope!!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, very nice.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mae West said:


> Hello guys. So I did something I am really proud of. I was talking to the is guy on the phone who I work with and he said "you're very, very introverted." And I answered "no I'm not, you don't know me outside of work." I am so proud of myself!!! In the past I would have just went along with whatever he said and nodded my head like an idiot. I' m not gonna take any crap from this guy who "likes" me anymore. :clap


Good for you, I am going to use that response as well, it is a good one. Some people feel it is their right to say what they want and that people who are quiet aren't going to say anything about it, you proved him wrong, :clapI am going to use your response, thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome, good for you! :]]


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

That was so Brave!! Happy for you.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations... but what's so wrong about being introverted and quiet?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

awesome:boogie


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats Mae. Keep it up! Don't ever let people go away thinking untrue things about you  Good job :boogie


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

AndyLT said:


> Congratulations... but what's so wrong about being introverted and quiet?


I'm not  so he was being untrue. I used to be more quiet a few years ago but lately I've been a lot more talkative so he was judging me by the way I acted years ago.


----------

